# احبك يا رب يسوع يا قوتى



## Ferrari (30 أغسطس 2009)

*
احبك يا رب يسوع يا قوتى

ربي يسوع .. انت تعلم انى احبك .. قلبي في اعماقه يحبك.. ولكننى ضعيف .. 
لذلك كثيرا ما اسقط..ولكننى ايضا احبك . لا تؤاخذنى بحسب سقطاتى و ضعفاتى ... 
لكن عاملنى بالحب والرحمة .. احبك يا رب يسوع يا قوتى .. شهوة قلبي ان ارضيك ... 
والا اغضبك .. ولكن .. ضعفي يقودنى للخطا والخطية والزلل .. 
لذا الجا اليك يا سيدى القدوس لكى تطهرنى  وتقدسنى وتقوينى .. 
ارجوك ان تسا محنى علي ما اخطات به اليك وان تسندنى لكى لا اعود الي اخطائى ثانية... 
اااه يا يسوع .... لو تستعلن لي واحس بصدرك الحنون .. واسمع نبض قلبك .. 
وادخل معك في عشرة وعلاقة حب لا تنهيه الايام ... ولا يقل مع الزمن بل يزيد ربي يسوع 
.... انا بحبك قوي.....

"  

منقولة لروعتها


*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (31 أغسطس 2009)

*



اااه يا يسوع .... لو تستعلن لي واحس بصدرك الحنون .. واسمع نبض قلبك .. 
وادخل معك في عشرة وعلاقة حب لا تنهيه الايام ... ولا يقل مع الزمن بل يزيد ربي يسوع 
.... انا بحبك قوي.....

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
امين ياارب المجد

شكرا على الصلاة الطيبة 
بركة المسيح تكون معنا
تحيتي *​


----------



## zezza (31 أغسطس 2009)

امين 
روووووووووووووعة روووووووووووعة بجد 
صلاة عمية و جميلة 
ربنا يستجيب و يصعدها كرائحة بخور عطرة 
شكرا فيرارى ..ربنا يباركك


----------



## Ferrari (6 سبتمبر 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> *
> 
> امين ياارب المجد
> 
> ...



ميرسي على المشاركة الجميلة

الرب يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Ferrari (6 سبتمبر 2009)

zezza قال:


> امين
> روووووووووووووعة روووووووووووعة بجد
> صلاة عمية و جميلة
> ربنا يستجيب و يصعدها كرائحة بخور عطرة
> شكرا فيرارى ..ربنا يباركك



امين يا زيزا 

شكراً على مروريك

رب المجد يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (6 سبتمبر 2009)

جميله اوووووووى يا فرارى 
تسلم ايدك 
ميررررررسى ليك 
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## Ferrari (6 سبتمبر 2009)

kokoman قال:


> جميله اوووووووى يا فرارى
> تسلم ايدك
> ميررررررسى ليك
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​



شكراً يا مان على مرورك

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## happy angel (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*امين يارب استجيب
ميرسى فرارى صلاة جميلة اوووى
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (8 سبتمبر 2009)

*صلاة جميلة جدا وخارجة من قلب بيطلب ربنا بجد

مرسي يا فريري علي النقل الصلاة  الجيدة 

الرب يباركك​*


----------



## Ferrari (10 سبتمبر 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب استجيب
> ميرسى فرارى صلاة جميلة اوووى
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



امين يا رب شكراً لمروريك يا هابى

الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## Ferrari (10 سبتمبر 2009)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *صلاة جميلة جدا وخارجة من قلب بيطلب ربنا بجد
> 
> مرسي يا فريري علي النقل الصلاة  الجيدة
> 
> الرب يباركك​*



شكراً راجعة ليسوع على المرور

الرب يباركك
​


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

* آمين

آمين

آمين

شكراللصلاه الرائعه

جدا​*


----------



## Ferrari (23 سبتمبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> * آمين
> 
> آمين
> 
> ...



*امين يارب اسمع مننا جميعاً

شكراً يا النهيسى على المشاركة

الرب يبارك خدمتك*​


----------

